# Fall Gathering



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

*We're locking this thread since we have the new dates and final arrangements are being made. Go to the gathering forum and look for the Fall gathering thread.*

What would everyone think about a fall gathering?? Being deer season would make nailing down a weekend that would make everyone happy impossible, but I'm thinkin the last weekend of Bow season might be a possibility??

The other obstacle is location. No one is going to want such a crowd on their deer lease that time of year, so I'll have to leave it up to the braintrust to figure that one out.

Give me some input, I think we can do this, with enough ideas, suggestions and a little luck.

****EDIT*** Adendum, since not everyone back-reads every post;*

We are looking at doing this earlier in September now, before Deer Season opens, and have no desire to have it on public lands,,,,,,,,,,too many restrictions.
*
***EDIT / NEW INFO ****

 The dates are September 4th, 5th and 6th in Pine Mountain Georgia (near Callaway Gardens) 
There will not be room for campers of any kind, tents only, however there are ample campgrounds within 5 to 10 minutes of this property if you so desire to use a camper, as well as several motels/hotels in the area. I will post more information, ie. directions, exact location, etc.etc. later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

I am always booked, to do primitive skills demos, at Kolomoki Mounds State Park, every October, the second Saturday. Maybe the last weekend in Septmeber?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I am always booked, to do primitive skills demos, at Kolomoki Mounds State Park, every October, the second Saturday. Maybe the last weekend in Septmeber?


 

I'm open to any ideas at this point.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 3, 2009)

At a point where it's not so hot and humid. October?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm game...


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2009)

i'd do my best to be there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2009)

Schedule permitting, I'll definetly be game for a fall gatherin!!!  Waitin till WAR III is just TOOOO dang far away!!!


----------



## Swede (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya'll know i'm a herd animal! Just say when and where. My deer lease sux anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

OK we've got suggestions for end of September and October dates. Firearms season opens October 17th statewide, so it'd have to be before that.

What about a location??


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll try to make this one. I've been wanting to meet y'all.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 3, 2009)

Second weekend of bow season is booked, here.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 3, 2009)

I am game Bass Pro Shops Championship isnt until last week in Oct.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  Whatever date works for yall, works for me.  If this becomes an annual event, I guess it would just simply be called The Fall Annual Gathering?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Sounds good to me. Whatever date works for yall, works for me. If this becomes an annual event, I guess it would just simply be called The Fall Annual Gathering?


 
There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...



...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Second weekend of bow season is booked, here.


 

Are you sayin that other weekends are available at your place??
If so it could be called Muddy's Fall Gathering.......


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm game for whenever


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2009)

Mel82 said:


> I'm game for whenever


 
You'd have to bring all them fancy smellin oils though...


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You'd have to bring all them fancy smellin oils though...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, I've had an earlier in September suggestion and place to have it offered up. Let me nail this person down for lunch and make sure it wasn't just the Crown Royal Special Reserve talking.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey... I'm in!   Let's eat!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 4, 2009)

Just need a time and a place!!!! Then I can work my schedule around


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 4, 2009)

Im always in! 

"Fall Annual Gatherin"......that boy aint rite!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> OK, I've had an earlier in September suggestion and place to have it offered up. Let me nail this person down for lunch and make sure it wasn't just the Crown Royal Special Reserve talking.



TGraddis?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2009)

maybe it will fall on a bi-week for UGA...  it sucks missing the game!  but i will sacrifice if i have to... although i did see a satellite dish and hookup at the pavilion...  just sayin...   

smokers, D.O.'s, cold ones, college football...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2009)

Not to turn your own words against you or anything, but, it's deer season you bonehead. From 9/12 on...


----------



## Jranger (Jun 4, 2009)

Hamburg State Park has excellent facilities...
http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hamburg/


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 4, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> .. although i did see a satellite dish and hookup at the pavilion...  just sayin...



  Noticed that too did ya?


----------



## JR (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh man!!!  I'm busy that weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 4, 2009)

JR said:


> Oh man!!!  I'm busy that weekend.



For Real?!?!?!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 4, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> For Real?!?!?!



Derek Foreal?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, gonna check this place out after I get back from cruisin the western carribean. Sounds like there is also RV parks a couple of miles up the road for those of you that are skeered of tents, and a State Park a few more miles down the road.

I'll give up more info after me and the sucker,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,fine fella that has offered this up have a chance to talk it over.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 4, 2009)

I am game for another gathering before WAR comes around...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds great, get us the details when ya can!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2009)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I am game for another gathering before WAR comes around...


 
Bring all of your tools this time....



Kebo said:


> Sounds great, get us the details when ya can!


 
Will do Kebo. Hopefully in the next three weeks or so we'll be nailin this one down.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 4, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Bring all of your tools this time....



Already changed some things around.  Should have any situation covered  like the dew....


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jun 4, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> At a point where it's not so hot and humid. October?



*How about in NEGA  I'm looking to do something myself. I have in mind a Primitive Skills workshp/gathering. How does mountains/trout stream/wilderness setting sound ?*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> *How about in NEGA I'm looking to do something myself. I have in mind a Primitive Skills workshp/gathering. How does mountains/trout stream/wilderness setting sound ?*


 

It would suit me just fine, but then it would leave the folks in the southern half of the state out. For some reason they don't like driving 4 hours for a gathering...


----------



## contender* (Jun 4, 2009)

If I had known rv campers were welcome at DOG I would have been there. Get a date nailed down and I'll try my best.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jun 4, 2009)

*,,,,,,,*

I'd prefer to do it at the end of Oct.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 4, 2009)

No national forests, if we can help it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> No national forests, if we can help it.


 

We're steerin clear of public land and large crowds of Hawt babes, just so you won't get skeered off and have to walk home...


----------



## fussyray (Jun 5, 2009)

I am in


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Jun 5, 2009)

red top mountain


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> We're steerin clear of public land and large crowds of Hawt babes, just so you won't get skeered off and have to walk home...



Thanks Scooter...I know you'd be lookin' out for me.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It would suit me just fine, but then it would leave the folks in the southern half of the state out. For some reason they don't like driving 4 hours for a gathering...



4 hours got scare me....... I will be the Southern Representative.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2009)

KYbowhunter said:


> 4 hours got scare me....... I will be the Southern Representative.



Thats what Im talkin bout!!

Ill pretty much go anywhere in the state.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 5, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Thats what Im talkin bout!!
> 
> Ill pretty much go anywhere in the state.



Me too, but I ain't ridin' MARTA.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 5, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Me too, but I ain't ridin' MARTA.



you can carry on da train...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 5, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you can carry on da train...



Open carry an AR15?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2009)

Dove season opens the 1st weekend in sept..I cant miss that for nothing!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty much any weekend in September except the first one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Dove season opens the 1st weekend in sept..I cant miss that for nothing!!


Me either Michael, haven't missed opening day in well over 20 yrs!!


bigox911 said:


> Pretty much any weekend in September except the first one!!


----------



## Murphy (Jun 6, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Dove season opens the 1st weekend in sept..I cant miss that for nothing!!



X2 we kinda tried this before and never could find a date that suited everyone  maybe it'll work this time


----------



## JR (Jun 8, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Dove season opens the 1st weekend in sept..I cant miss that for nothing!!



Good answer.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> *How about in NEGA  I'm looking to do something myself. I have in mind a Primitive Skills workshp/gathering. How does mountains/trout stream/wilderness setting sound ?*





scooter1 said:


> It would suit me just fine, but then it would leave the folks in the southern half of the state out. For some reason they don't like driving 4 hours for a gathering...



We're in the middle of the state so it's pretty much the same for us no matter where you go.  I do think since our last gathering was dang near in TN it would be only fair to our friends down south to try have something a little closer to them.  That way the ones who drove up (and there were quite a few) don't have to do it again and the ones who were not able to attend might be able to make it this time.  Just my two cents....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 8, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> We're in the middle of the state so it's pretty much the same for us no matter where you go.  I do think since our last gathering was dang near in TN it would be only fair to our friends down south to try have something a little closer to them.  That way the ones who drove up (and there were quite a few) don't have to do it again and the ones who were not able to attend might be able to make it this time.  Just my two cents....



But WAR is in  south Ga..


----------



## JR (Jun 8, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> But WAR is in  south Ga..



So is the Blast....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> But WAR is in  south Ga..





JR said:


> So is the Blast....



Boys, boys, boys.... we've GOT to have a geography lesson!!  Anybody south of I-20 will tell you Macon is most definately NOT south GA!  

We got DOG in north GA, WAR and BLAST in Middle GA.  If you ask me, we're due for something down south.  As long as my schedule permits, I'm there no matter where we choose .... I'm just trying to be considerate the group as a whole.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 8, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Boys, boys, boys.... we've GOT to have a geography lesson!!  Anybody south of I-20 will tell you Macon is most definately NOT south GA!
> 
> We got DOG in north GA, WAR and BLAST in Middle GA.  If you ask me, we're due for something down south.  As long as my schedule permits, I'm there no matter where we choose .... I'm just trying to be considerate the group as a whole.



Anything below the Airport is south Ga 

But it doesnt matter fer me either, Im game where ever!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Anything below the Airport is south Ga
> 
> But it doesnt matter fer me either, Im game where ever!



Well we here in middle GA are in agreement with you on that ... but the folks in the 'true' southern part of the state would beg to differ!    They get real touchy about exactly where that gnat line falls!


----------



## JR (Jun 8, 2009)

Chehaw was in SOUTH ga.  Just sayin'....


----------



## Buck (Jun 8, 2009)

JR said:


> Chehaw was in SOUTH ga.  Just sayin'....



That's in Florida...   

Seriously, I'm gonna make Chehaw one of these days.    The past few I've had other commitments...


----------



## JR (Jun 8, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> That's in Florida...
> 
> Seriously, I'm gonna make Chehaw one of these days.    The past few I've had other commitments...



"Muddyfest" was in SOUTH ga too!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 8, 2009)

JR said:


> "Muddyfest" was in SOUTH ga too!


JR if in they were to have this here gathering down around Cordele..Maybe at that big lake or somewhere close down there...We might could make it by for a few min..Before 12pm..


----------



## JR (Jun 8, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> JR if in they were to have this here gathering down around Cordele..Maybe at that big lake or somewhere close down there...We might could make it by for a few min..Before 12pm..


----------



## T_Fish (Jun 9, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Anything below the Airport is south Ga
> 
> YEP I HAVE TO AGREE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2009)

I see our local ADHD member decided to drop in for no apparent reason, one that not even they new.

Alrighty, gonna try and hook up late this week with the man with the land and see what we can work out.

Y'all ain't skeered of no running water and no out houses are you?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't care where y'all have it at, I'll be there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2009)

Spoke with the perp....err.......I mean land owner in PM's last night for a bit. This location is sounding better and better everytime we talk about it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> But WAR is in  south Ga..



   nope, that is MIDDLE!! 



JR said:


> So is the Blast....



   AGAIN, MIDDLE 



Tag-a-long said:


> Boys, boys, boys.... we've GOT to have a geography lesson!!  Anybody south of I-20 will tell you Macon is most definately NOT south GA!
> 
> We got DOG in north GA, WAR and BLAST in Middle GA.  If you ask me, we're due for something down south.  As long as my schedule permits, I'm there no matter where we choose .... I'm just trying to be considerate the group as a whole.



Thank Gawd, a voice of reason!! 



Tag-a-long said:


> Well we here in middle GA are in agreement with you on that ... but the folks in the 'true' southern part of the state would beg to differ!    They get real touchy about exactly where that gnat line falls!



Again! 



JR said:


> Chehaw was in SOUTH ga.  Just sayin'....



Yep & you didn't make it......... 



buck#4 said:


> That's in Florida...
> 
> Seriously, I'm gonna make Chehaw one of these days.    The past few I've had other commitments...



Whatchit there!  



scooter1 said:


> I see our local ADHD member decided to drop in for no apparent reason, one that not even they new.
> 
> Alrighty, gonna try and hook up late this week with the man with the land and see what we can work out.
> 
> Y'all ain't skeered of no running water and no out houses are you?



Puhleeze, I know you're not seriously asking that?!?!



scooter1 said:


> Spoke with the perp....err.......I mean land owner in PM's last night for a bit. This location is sounding better and better everytime we talk about it.



You're just being a down right tease now, scooter!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Spoke with the perp....err.......I mean land owner in PM's last night for a bit. This location is sounding better and better everytime we talk about it.



Where's the land at, scooter?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Spoke with the perp....err.......I mean land owner in PM's last night for a bit. This location is sounding better and better everytime we talk about it.



The perp? Uh.....

I ain't campin' on no perps land.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2009)

Kebo said:


> You're just being a down right tease now, scooter!


 
I've been called a lot of things in my life, but that ain't one of em'...



Strych9 said:


> Where's the land at, scooter?


 
Let me get a lock on the exact where abouts, and make sure this fella really want's this bunch of rabblerousers at his place..

I'll tell you that it's in the Pine Mountain area if that helps any. (near Callaway Gardens)


----------



## JD (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my life, but that ain't one of em'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh.....Ooooh, I know who it is....I know who it is...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2009)

JD said:


> Ooooh.....Ooooh, I know who it is....I know who it is...


 
Hush blabber mouth....


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my life, but that ain't one of em'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be sweet! My hunting club is right there by Hogansville...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my life, but that ain't one of em'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



down by Columbus?


----------



## K80 (Jun 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It would suit me just fine, but then it would leave the folks in the southern half of the state out. For some reason they don't like driving 4 hours for a gathering...



And that is why I haven't made one yet...


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I'll tell you that it's in the Pine Mountain area if that helps any. (near Callaway Gardens)



Good way to rule out some....


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> Good way to rule out some....



you can sleep in the ground with me, if you want...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> Good way to rule out some....



Yep. DOG DEUX, my back yard.


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> you can sleep in the ground with me, if you want...





Wiskey_33 said:


> Yep. DOG DEUX, my back yard.



Well, maybe I should revise my statement... IF it's going to be on the 5th, it will rule out more than a few folks... That's opening day of dove and gator season for GA.  

And while a gathering can be fun & entertaining, cutting into the first "killing opportunity" of the fall season, will definately weed out some that would be otherwise interested.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my life, but that ain't one of em'...



Well darlin', you can add it to your list now!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> Well, maybe I should revise my statement... IF it's going to be on the 5th, it will rule out more than a few folks... That's opening day of dove and gator season for GA.
> 
> And while a gathering can be fun & entertaining, cutting into the first "killing opportunity" of the fall season, will definately weed out some that would be otherwise interested.



Cept for those of us that no longer kill stuff... we "massacre" it when the oportunity arrises between eatin stuff, drinkin stuff, and NCAA football stuff! 

Seriously.. I do get your point.. there was a time that I wouldn't have missed opening day of Dove or Deer season for anything in this world.. but now.. it's just another day in a season.


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Cept for those of us that no longer kill stuff... we "massacre" it when the oportunity arrises between eatin stuff, drinkin stuff, and NCAA football stuff!
> 
> Seriously.. I do get your point.. there was a time that I wouldn't have missed opening day of Dove or Deer season for anything in this world.. but now.. it's just another day in a season.



I hear ya Greg!!!  I guess, and especially with dove, it's more like a 'tradition' for me and GA DAWG.  I believe this will be year number 13 or 14 (in a row) that we've shot birds together!!!  And, it's like the 'kick-off' to hunting season in general!!!   

Obviously, if the location was near the shoot, it would be a no-brainer!  Of course, I'm NOT sure if Hugh has the dates set yet!  If you were talking opening day of archery season (the following weekend, the 12th), now that's an entirely different story!  SO MANY days to deer hunt, missing the HOTTEST (temps, not deer activity) of the year wouldn't make a difference to me!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Y'all ain't skeered of no running water and no out houses are you?



Bears Crap in the woods and so does this Cripple


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Bears Crap in the woods and so does this Cripple



Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2009)

You can please some of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time. With 35,000 + members I'm sure we'll have a fair plenty folk there to make a run at it..


----------



## christy (Jun 15, 2009)

If Yall do decide on the pine mountain ares for the gathering, I live 5 min from there. I will be more than happy to help with any of the planning or setting up. Anything that Yall may need. Let me know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, some preliminary info.

The host property of this gathering will be the venerable Mr. Elfiii.
The weekend is September 4th, 5th and 6th. It is in Pine Valley (more exact directions to come soon).
There will be available space for tents / primitive camping, but not for campers of any sort, they will not fit through the gate. If you are of the sort that has to have a camper there are plenty of rv sites 5 or 10 minutes up the road, as well as motels.

More details to come.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ok, some preliminary info.
> 
> The host property of this gathering will be the venerable Mr. Elfiii.
> The weekend is September 4th, 5th and 6th. It is in Pine Valley (more exact directions to come soon).
> ...



Sounds great!  Are there any hay rolls?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Sounds great! Are there any hay rolls?


 
If not Matt's gonna have to bring his own. I did see a thread with some for sale for $15 for your choice of Bermuda or Alfalfa. That's a heck of a deal for a warm sleeping buddy...


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 15, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> That's in Florida...
> 
> Seriously, I'm gonna make Chehaw one of these days.    The past few I've had other commitments...



You should, it is a lot of fun.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ok, some preliminary info.
> 
> The host property of this gathering will be the venerable Mr. Elfiii.
> The weekend is September 4th, 5th and 6th. It is in Pine Valley (more exact directions to come soon).
> ...



When you told me Pine Mountain, I was thinking this might be  at elfiiis  I am going to make this happen...I am marking the calendar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2009)

All I ask is a good level place, with a view facin` east.


----------



## christy (Jun 15, 2009)

Great!!  I'm soooo excited on meeting everyone. PMV is only a few miles from my house. If Yall need help send me a PM I would be glad to help.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wellll .....*

this is about an hour or maybe less from me !..... yall may have too put up with me this time unless Elfiii sends me a no trespassing PM


----------



## jkoch (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope you guys can stand a new face in the crowd, this is too close not to come to!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> All I ask is a good level place, with a view facin` east.


 
Got some Creek Indian in ya' huh?



christy said:


> Great!!  I'm soooo excited on meeting everyone. PMV is only a few miles from my house. If Yall need help send me a PM I would be glad to help.


 
Will do Christy, thanks for the offer.



redneckcamo said:


> this is about an hour or maybe less from me !..... yall may have too put up with me this time unless Elfiii sends me a no trespassing PM


 
We'll create a diversion so he doesn't notice..



jkoch said:


> Hope you guys can stand a new face in the crowd, this is too close not to come to!


 
New faces are always welcome, and encouraged.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 15, 2009)

Daaangit...I'll be in a dove field the 5th and 7th probably. 

If something crazy happens, I'll make it.  Yall have a good'un though.


----------



## JR (Jun 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Daaangit...I'll be in a dove field the 5th and 7th probably.
> 
> If something crazy happens, I'll make it.  Yall have a good'un though.



x 2


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Ok, some preliminary info.
> 
> The host property of this gathering will be the venerable Mr. Elfiii.
> The weekend is September 4th, 5th and 6th. It is in Pine Valley (more exact directions to come soon).
> ...




Pine valley as in near Adel between Tifton and Valdosta, Pine Valley?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pine valley as in near Adel between Tifton and Valdosta, Pine Valley?



The one up above Columbus.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2009)

where is Pine valley near columbus or do yall mean Pine Mountian. I cant find it on the map. I plan on going but need to get an Idea were.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)

nicodemus said:


> the one up above columbus.



10-4


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 16, 2009)

Well......Opening weekend of Dove season????I don't know..


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 16, 2009)

so if its pine mountain valley ...... can ya see Elfiii's place from dowdels knob ? 
I love too go an sit where ole FDR sat an just look over that valley !! ... Its very peaceful and you can breath in some fresh air an just do some thinkin !!   I shoulda put that on my favorite things in pbradleys thread !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2009)

This is also opening weekend of college football!!!! 

Im sure ya'll will have fun!


----------



## jkoch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am sure they are talking about Pine Mountain Ga.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 16, 2009)

Sat., Sept. 5 Georgia at Oklahoma State 3:30 p.m. ABC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got a spare satellite dish and box if someone has a really quiet Honda generator and a TV!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got 2 generators...not sure about the quiet part!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 16, 2009)

you can always just record the games, or watch the highlights on sports center cant ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> you can always just record the games, or watch the highlights on sports center cant ya?


 
Not Georgia fans, they like to watch their losses live....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> you can always just record the games, or watch the highlights on sports center cant ya?



blasphemy, young man! 



scooter1 said:


> Not Georgia fans, they like to watch their losses live....



stay out of this bama boy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Not Georgia fans, they like to watch their losses live....


----------



## JD (Jun 17, 2009)

Good lord man could you possibly pick a worse date....Opening of Dove season, College Football kickoff, and going to be hot as blazes...That early in September I don't think you can call it a Fall Gathering... Should be called End of Summer Gathering.


----------



## JR (Jun 17, 2009)

JD said:


> Good lord man could you possibly pick a worse date....Opening of Dove season, College Football kickoff, and going to be hot as blazes...



Add "Labor Day Weekend" as well...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2009)

JR said:


> Add "Labor Day Weekend" as well...



and the hits keep on coming...


----------



## JD (Jun 17, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> and the hits keep on coming...



As well as our wedding anniversary....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2009)

JD said:


> As well as our wedding anniversary....



thats not important... thats a time of mourning anyway.


----------



## JD (Jun 17, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> There ain't no way I'm using that acronym...



What about Fall Annual Recreational Trip?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2009)

JD said:


> What about Fall Annual Recreational Trip?



guh-roan...............


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 17, 2009)

JD said:


> What about Fall Annual Recreational Trip?





I like this too


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 17, 2009)

"Recreational," eh?


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 18, 2009)

So, is the time and place set in stone or is that still pending?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> So, is the time and place set in stone or is that still pending?


 
It is pending approval by the hosts DCO.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It is pending approval by the hosts DCO.



Dare I guess what DCO stands for?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Dare I guess what DCO stands for?


 
Domestic Commanding Officer... If she wants that weekend for something then we'll have to shift it.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 18, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Domestic Commanding Officer... If she wants that weekend for something then we'll have to shift it.



 I like that.  It seems like so many people not able to make it that weekend, it might be a good idea to shift anyways.  But like you said...ya can't please everyone.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in. I'll bring more soap! Deer season and all...Hope it will be on a weekend, however, no can do a weekday thing.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd like to be there - can't say for sure yet.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 2, 2009)

Artmom said:


> I'm in. I'll bring more soap! Deer season and all...Hope it will be on a weekend, however, no can do a weekday thing.



Please do! I already used up what I got from you at D.O.G.

I like it better than the green stuff from Wally world that I have been useing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 2, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Please do! I already used up what I got from you at D.O.G.
> 
> I like it better than the green stuff from Wally world that I have been useing.



Dang boy you wuz durty!


----------



## christy (Jul 3, 2009)

So what's the verdict? Has anyone decided on definate dates yet?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Domestic Commanding Officer... If she wants that weekend for something then we'll have to shift it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2009)

christy said:


> So what's the verdict? Has anyone decided on definate dates yet?


 
It's up to a woman,,,,,,,,,,,,,



boneboy96 said:


>


 
What??? 

Gonna go check the place out next saturday. I'll report back then.


----------



## christy (Jul 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> It's up to a woman,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great!!


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh I'm IN! Thats 2 miles from my lease and I'll be hanging stands that weekend!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2009)

When are yall Fall Anual Gathering guys gonna get it togther??


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 7, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> When are yall Fall Anual Gathering guys gonna get it togther??



Speaking of getting together

We were starting to get up a campout on the spiritual discussion forum when we were rudely interrupted.This was to be an event including atheists,Catholics,cannibals,and yes - even Baptists! We had just been discussing the Ga. coast this fall when the ax fell on the neck of the Spiritual Debate,Gunfight,Kick and Gouge Forum.

What say we "combine" the two events  - or are yawl "Campfire Gurls" skeered?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 8, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Speaking of getting together
> 
> We were starting to get up a campout on the spiritual discussion forum when we were rudely interrupted.This was to be an event including atheists,Catholics,cannibals,and yes - even Baptists! We had just been discussing the Ga. coast this fall when the ax fell on the neck of the Spiritual Debate,Gunfight,Kick and Gouge Forum.
> 
> What say we "combine" the two events  - or are yawl "Campfire Gurls" skeered?



I'm not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Speaking of getting together
> 
> We were starting to get up a campout on the spiritual discussion forum when we were rudely interrupted.This was to be an event including atheists,Catholics,cannibals,and yes - even Baptists! We had just been discussing the Ga. coast this fall when the ax fell on the neck of the Spiritual Debate,Gunfight,Kick and Gouge Forum.
> 
> What say we "combine" the two events - or are yawl "Campfire Gurls" skeered?


 

If you'd have stayed up later at DOG you'd have seen that we get right spiritual at most of the gatherings...

I'm headin down Saturday mornin to meet with the crotchety old land owner  and check the place out. Anyone wanna ride along?


----------



## christy (Jul 9, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If you'd have stayed up later at DOG you'd have seen that we get right spiritual at most of the gatherings...
> 
> I'm headin down Saturday mornin to meet with the crotchety old land owner  and check the place out. Anyone wanna ride along?



I will already be here if you need some assistance.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 10, 2009)

Wanna meet at Chipley's restaurant for breakfast buffet?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If you'd have stayed up later at DOG you'd have seen that we get right spiritual at most of the gatherings...
> 
> I'm headin down Saturday mornin to meet with the crotchety old land owner  and check the place out. Anyone wanna ride along?



  I will be at my lease in Talbot!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 10, 2009)

Not that far away,dawg.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 10, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> If you'd have stayed up later at DOG you'd have seen that we get right spiritual at most of the gatherings...
> 
> I'm headin down Saturday mornin to meet with the crotchety old land owner  and check the place out. Anyone wanna ride along?



Us old dawgs crawl under th' porch when we get to the point where our feets don't go where we aim 'em anymore!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Wanna meet at Chipley's restaurant for breakfast buffet?


 
Sorry Dave, I just now saw this post. We ate at Chipley's for lunch. Pretty good stuff, especially the cobbler.

It looks like we're gonna have to find a location with a little more space for this shindig. Poor ol' Elfiii's grass crop didn't materialize and it would be a mudfest in short order should a shower come by. Plus, when he says you aren't getting a camper in there he wasn't kidding. A duelly truck wouldn't make it in between the gate post and the ol' sweetgum tree at the entrance. Sure is a beautiful stretch of woods though.

So if anyone has any ideas for a piece of property that'll hold a bunch of rowdy folks the last full weekend of bow season or the first weekend of primitive weapon season we need volunteers.


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry Dave, I just now saw this post. We ate at Chipley's for lunch. Pretty good stuff, especially the cobbler.
> 
> It looks like we're gonna have to find a location with a little more space for this shindig. Poor ol' Elfiii's grass crop didn't materialize and it would be a mudfest in short order should a shower come by. Plus, when he says you aren't getting a camper in there he wasn't kidding. A duelly truck wouldn't make it in between the gate post and the ol' sweetgum tree at the entrance. Sure is a beautiful stretch of woods though.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas for a piece of property that'll hold a bunch of rowdy folks the last full weekend of bow season or the first weekend of primitive weapon season we need volunteers.




I'm on it like flies on a rib roast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> I'm on it like flies on a rib roast.


 
I thought those were raisins???? Wish I had known that before I ate it....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry Dave, I just now saw this post. We ate at Chipley's for lunch. Pretty good stuff, especially the cobbler.
> 
> It looks like we're gonna have to find a location with a little more space for this shindig. Poor ol' Elfiii's grass crop didn't materialize and it would be a mudfest in short order should a shower come by. Plus, when he says you aren't getting a camper in there he wasn't kidding. A duelly truck wouldn't make it in between the gate post and the ol' sweetgum tree at the entrance. Sure is a beautiful stretch of woods though.
> 
> So if anyone has any ideas for a piece of property that'll hold a bunch of rowdy folks the last full weekend of bow season or the first weekend of primitive weapon season we need volunteers.



Well dangit 

I had looked into somethin, and that idea went up in smoke purty darned fast too  

I'll keep my ears and eyes peeled for somethin, tho!


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 13, 2009)

Hugh-
What about a campground - Shaefer Heard at West Point lake,maybe? Or Crooked River near St.Marys?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad the date seems to be changin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Glad the date seems to be changin


 
Yeah, but out of almost 70 folks we can't seem to find a good location.....This isn't looking good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2009)

The place and dates are set, go to the "Fall Primative Gathering" thread.

See you there..


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 20, 2009)

"Exit - stage South!"


----------

